# Need valve cover torque specs



## 24EQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Hello folks, I need the torque specs for the valve cover bolts. I have a 1990 240sx. And also I have a dumb question to ask. I believe I have a KA24E engine but I see that others with the same year car say they have an S13. What is the difference????:newbie:


----------



## Trippen (Feb 21, 2006)

Ok first off an S13 isnt a motor spec but a body spec....S13 is from 89-94(?) then S14..

On your motor if it is a KA24E then it has the spark plugs to the right of the motor not in the center.....and on the Valve cover it says SOHC....

I have checked my 3 sources of Nissan Docs and I cant find a valve cover torque spec.....I usually do mine to hand tight....On my calibrated hands usually 20-25Inch Measured cold LBS....I havent had an issue so far no oil leaks to speak of.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

initial tighten: torque spec is: 3 nm (2.2 ft lb).

final tighten: torque spec is: 7 - 10 nm (5.1 - 7.2 ft lb).


----------



## Trippen (Feb 21, 2006)

rogoman said:


> initial tighten: torque spec is: 3 nm (2.2 ft lb).
> 
> final tighten: torque spec is: 7 - 10 nm (5.1 - 7.2 ft lb).


Thanks Rogoman what source did you get these from?

and For those who dont have a footlb wrench at such a low range here are the number in inch lbs


3 nm (2.2 ft lb) or 26.4 inch lb


7 - 10 nm (5.1 - 7.2 ft lb) 62inlb 86.4inch lb


----------



## SHpaintball (Jan 30, 2006)

thanks i have been lookin for that 2


----------



## 24EQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Thanks a lot guys, I knew I came to the right place. Oh yeah, and another thing. How do you change your avatar to a photo from your own gallery? I would like to put in a picture of my own 240.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

24EQ said:


> Thanks a lot guys, I knew I came to the right place. Oh yeah, and another thing. How do you change your avatar to a photo from your own gallery? I would like to put in a picture of my own 240.


i believe you have to resize it to make it fit.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Trippen said:


> Thanks Rogoman what source did you get these from?
> 
> and For those who dont have a footlb wrench at such a low range here are the number in inch lbs
> 
> ...


Hey Trip, 
I happen to have a 1990 Nissan FSM. Got it from there.


----------



## Trippen (Feb 21, 2006)

rogoman said:


> Hey Trip,
> I happen to have a 1990 Nissan FSM. Got it from there.



I guess my FSM ...Digital isnt as complete/...easier to travel with though


----------



## Trippen (Feb 21, 2006)

rogoman said:


> Hey Trip,
> I happen to have a 1990 Nissan FSM. Got it from there.



I guess my FSM ...Digital isnt as complete/...easyer to travel with though


As for changing your advitar I became a contributor to do it


----------



## SIL-S15 (Apr 9, 2005)

rogoman said:


> initial tighten: torque spec is: 3 nm (2.2 ft lb).
> 
> final tighten: torque spec is: 7 - 10 nm (5.1 - 7.2 ft lb).


are these the same torque specs for the DEs?
also i found a diagram a while back on the DEs valve cover and in what order to tighten the bolts its like a criss cross action or something i cant remember and i cant find that site anymore any info on this guys? thanx


----------

